# 600€ pc



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (16. Oktober 2012)

*600€ pc*

Hallo, mein kleiner Cousin (12) bekommt einen PC im Preissegment von maximal 600€.

Er spielt im Moment noch Landwirtschaftssimulator uns Rennspiele, nichts allzu anspruchsvolles.

Ich habe ihm mal einen PC zusammengestellt:

hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

Ist der so ok? Ich habe einen i3 ausgewählt, da der i5 einfach nicht ins  Budget passte. Oder wo kann ich an der Konfiguration noch sparen?
WLan Karte ist wichtig. Das Gehäuse hat doch ausreichend Lüfter dabei und einen E/A Anschluss oben/vorne?!
Ich habe vorinstalliertes OS gewählt, da er wie gesagt 12 ist, und seine Mutter keinen Stress mit dem Zusammenbau haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So wie ich das jetzt konfiguriert habe, kommt der doch fertig nach  Hause, da steht ja, der Zusammenbau wird automatisch addiert, wenn man  das OS vorinstallieren lässt.

Ansonsten würde ich gerne noch Möglichkeiten finden, an denen ich sparen  kann, möglicherweise ist der PC ja an einigen Stellen zu stark?, dafür  an anderen zu schwach? ISt vll ausnahmsweise ein günsziger AMD 4 Kernenr vorzuziehen? Die Anforderungen sind ja nicht sooo groß. 
Bei den Komponenten Laufwerk und WLankarte hab ich absolut keine Ahnung,  habe einfach eine mit 3 Antennen genommen, muss man da auf irgendwas  achten, wie z.B. Anschluss am MB oder die Signalstärke??

Vielen Dank schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (16. Oktober 2012)

öhm, der Link führt leider nur auf ein leeres Formular


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (16. Oktober 2012)

Ok, ich habs mal als Screenshot.
Darauf ist nicht zu sehen: Auswahl des Vorinstallierten OS (Win 7, 64 Bit), Gesamtpreis: 597,96€





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (16. Oktober 2012)

ich denke das ist schon ganz gut, aber von WLAN hab ich keine Ahnung, vielleicht reicht auch nen billigeres Modell


----------



## svd (16. Oktober 2012)

Naja, da der junge Mann erst 12 ist, die Eltern hoffentlich ein Auge auf die installierte Software haben ( ) kann auch zB bei der CPU gespart werden. 

Für den ersten PC, zum Kennenlernen und Experimentieren, langt sicher zB der "Pentium G870" oder der "Pentium G840".

Dazu passt dann auch ein etwas günstigeres (~40€) Mainboard mit dem älteren H61 Chipsatz.

8GB DDR3 RAM sind nicht verkehrt, aber nicht unbedingt notwendig. Auf "Teufel komm raus gespart" kann dieser auch auf 4GB reduziert werden.

Eine interne WLAN Karte ist auch nicht unbedingt nötig. WLAN USB Sticks kosten nicht mal 10€. Und wenn der Router nicht mehrere Stockwerke entfernt ist, gibt's auch keine Einbußen bei der Performance.

Die Grafikkarte ist eigentlich okay. Wenn der Monitor eine geringere Auflösung als FullHD hat, würde aber auch zB eine HD6770 noch so reichen. 

Vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nicht sinnvoll, könnte natürlich eine 500GB Festplatte gewählt werden. Aber bei dem vergleichsweise geringen Aufpreis für die Verdopplung des Speicherplatzes, wäre das eine recht drastische Sparmaßnahme.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (16. Oktober 2012)

Ok danke 
Bei den prozessoren kann ich das nicht so einschätzen, was ein Pentium G870 leistet. Wo liegt da der Unterschied? Außerdem höre ich auch andauernd was von Intel Celeron. Was ist das nun wieder?

Die WLan Karte ist eine bewusste Entscheidung, da es mit den Surfsticks bisher nur Probleme gab.

Der Bildschirm ist ein älterer 19" mit dem Seitenverhältnis 4:3. Hab ich garnicht bedacht, werde dann wohl eine schwächere Graka nehmen.

Passen die Komponenten denn alle so zusammen? Reicht der Platz auf dem Board für die Wlan Karte aus? Die Graka ist ja 2 Slots breit, oder?


----------



## svd (16. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, der Pentium G870 hält durchaus mit einem 3.0+ GHz Quadcore von AMD mit. Schwächeln könnte er natürlich bei CPU intensiven Spielen wie BF3 im MP Modus (mit 12 hoffentlich eher unwahrscheinlich) oder Starcraft 2.

Der Celeron G und der Pentium G unterscheiden sich in dieser Generation nicht soo sehr. 
Ich glaube, der Speichercontroller des Celeron G unterstützt ua. nativ maximal 1066er RAM, der L3 Cache ist mit 2MB kleiner als beim Pentium G und es gibt keinen Celeron, der über 3Ghz getaktet ist... für Genaueres müsste ich selber nachsehen. 
Im Prinzip ließe sich BF3 auch mit einem schnelleren Celeron G6xx spielen, jedoch greifen die Preise der Celeron G und Pentium G Prozessoren ineinander, sodass der Celeron nicht immer ein Schnäppchen ist. Und der Pentium bei gleichem Preis natürlich vorzuziehen wäre,

Die Komponenten scheinen ansonsten gut zu passen. Bei der WLAN Karte musst du dir das Layout des Mainboards nochmal ansehen.
Vor allem, wo halt die PCI Slots plaziert sind. Scheint beim ASUS aber kein Thema zu sein, da wird nur ein PCIe x1 Slot verdeckt.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (16. Oktober 2012)

Ok, das sind doch die ganz kleinen Slots oder?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (16. Oktober 2012)

Und ist der Pentium auch für Spiele prinzipiell geeignet?

Also: ein PC mit günstigerem MB und dem Pentium Prozessor bringt nur eine Ersparnis von 50€. Der i3 ist aber doch deutlich besser, oder?  Und die 6770 ist auch nur 10 Euro günstiger als die 7770.

Kann das Laufwerk keine Bluerays abspielen, oder ist nur die Quakität nicht blueray-like?
Ansosnten kann man mit dem Laufwerk doch alles machen, oder? Lohnt es sich da zu investieren( Lesegeschwindigkeit...)?


----------



## svd (17. Oktober 2012)

Es hängt sehr vom Spiel (bzw. der Anwendung) ab, ob der Core i3 wirklich "deutlich" besser ist. 
Aber prinzipiell ist der Pentium G, für seinen Preis, ein ernstzunehmender Spieleprozessor.

Aber, ja, du sparst "nur" 50-60€. aber du hast ja auch nur gefragt, "wo" du noch sparen kannst. 

Ob es notwendig ist, den Preis so niedrig als möglich zu halten, hängt, meiner Meinung nach, sehr vom Monitor ab. 
Solange kein neues Gerät in Sicht ist, sondern langfristig weiterhin auf zB 1280x1024 gespielt wird, hat der Pentium G860 momentan eigentlich ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis. So kostet er nur zwei Drittel des günstigsten Core i3, hat aber mehr als zwei Drittel seiner Leistung.

Wenn der Monitor bald (vlt. Weihnachten oder nächstes Jahr schon" ersetzt werden soll, ist es sicher nicht verkehrt, prozessormäßig vorauszuplanen. Als Grafiklösung würde ich dennoch zur billigeren Karte tendieren. Auf einem 19 Zöller ist der Unterschied vermutlich nicht spürbar. Und auch die HD7770 ist nicht wirklich für FullHD geeignet. Da lohnt es eher, erst mit einem neuen Monitor eine gute Mittelklassekarte mitzukaufen.

Blu-ray Discs kann das Laufwerk weder lesen noch beschreiben. Die BD Leser fangen ja so bei 40€, die Schreiber um die 70€ an.
Ob's notwendig ist... naja, wenn er CARS oder Toy Story auch auf dem PC gucken will...
(Gute Blu-ray Abspielsoftware ist aber meist kostenpflichtig und liegt dem Laufwerk oft nur als Testversion bei...)

Die Geschwindigkeit des Laufwerks ist heutzutage, für Spiele, weitgehend egal. Der Installationsvorgang kann sich dadurch zwar etwas verkürzen, aber diese Tortur musst du ja idR nur einmal ertragen, bei zB accountgebundenen Spielen diese danach nicht mal mehr im Laufwerk haben. 
Beim Filme gucken wären eher der Geräuschpegel des Laufwerks wichtig. Informationen dazu findet sich oft in den Rezensionen.

Und ja, PCIe x1 sind die kurzen Slots. Ohne separater Soundkarte, Netzwerkkarte, etc, eigentlich unnütz. Persönlich freue ich mich über jeden freien Platz unterhalb der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2012)

Also, eines ist klar: mit dem core i3 und einer Grafikkarte, die um 50-60€ billiger sein muss, als wenn Du nen G870 oder G860 nimmst, wird der PC in Spielen VIEL langsamer sein. Daher nimm lieber die günstigere CPU und kauf davon eine AMD 7850.

Es ist so: eine AMD 7850 ist ca 50% schneller als eine 7770, bei gleicher CPU natürlich. Ein core i3 ist aber nur vielleicht 20% schneller in MANCHEN Spielen, noch nicht mal in allen. Das heißt für den Aufpreis von 50€ hast Du viel mehr von ner guten Grafikkarte - zudem kann es je nach Spiel sein, dass man wegen dem core i3 zwar einen Vorteil hätte, aber mit nur einer 7770 diesen Vorteil gar nicht nutzen kann, da er erst bei höheren Grafikeinstellungen zu merken ist, an denen die 7770 scheitert.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (18. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank euch 2 

@svd: reicht das denn in diesem Fall vom Platz her? Und ist das Laufwerk sonst für den Alltagsgebrauch zu gebrauchen? Kennst du dich mit WLan Karten aus?
@ Herbboy: Ok, das leuchtet ein. Macht das was, dass er garkeinen FullHD Bildschirm hat? hat svd ja quasi schon beantwortet..

Viele Grüße

Die JWaldfee  (Honor to Herbboy)


----------



## svd (18. Oktober 2012)

Also, wenn du das ASUS P8B75-M nimmst, reicht der Platz für die Grafikkarte aus. 
Mit der vertikalen Anordnung "PCIe x16, PCIe x1, PCIe x1" hast du ja eine Breite von drei Slots für die Karte. Da ginge auch ein Kühler des Kalibers "DirectCu II" oder "Phantom" hinein.
Problematisch könnte, wie üblich, höchstens die Länge werden. Aber Einsteiger- und die meisten Mittelklassekarten erreichen selten die kritischen 30cm.

Das DVD Laufwerk ist natürlich alltagstauglich. Ich hab in meinem PC auch den damals günstigsten Brenner genommen. 
Wenn ich das Laufwerk einmal die Woche benütze, ist das eigentlich schon überdurchschnittlich oft...

Mit WLAN Karten kenne ich mich leider nicht aus. Aber mehr als instalieren, Treiber aufspielen (lassen) und mit dem richtigen Accesspoint verbinden, wird's eh nicht sein. Und zur Hardware selbst... die Karte hat drei (!) Antennen. Das *muss' einfach besser sein.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (18. Oktober 2012)

Ok  super. Ich habe zum Vergleich mal einen PC zusammengestellt, der einen günstigeren Prozessor eingebaut hat. Laufwerk und Netzwerkkarte und bla sind gleichgeblieben. Was haltet ihr davon? Das müsste doch auch reichen. 
Aber lohnt es sich für 50 Euro Ersparnis diesen PC zu nehmen? Der Prozessor ist ja "nur" 2/3. so gut vll. Und 4 GB Ram. naja, mal sehen was ihr dazu meint.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde die billigere CPU nur nehmen, wenn man dafür dann auch eine bessere Grafikkarte nimmt - entweder noch eine AMD 6870 suchen, die gibt es teils für 130-140€, oder direkt eine 7850.


----------



## svd (19. Oktober 2012)

Ach, der RAM wirkt sich wirklich nicht signifikant auf die Performance aus.
8GB schaden nicht, sind aber nicht notwendig. Der Aufpreis dafür ist ja relativ gering. 

Der Pentium G850 ist zwar langsamer als der Core i3, mit guter Grafikkarte trotzdem in der Lage, @1920x1080 100fps in Spielen zu bringen. Das ist ja so übel nicht.

Es muss halt immer entschieden werden, ob "möglichst günstig" (unter Berücksichtigung des PLV) oder "möglichst billig" angeschafft werden soll. Also, halte ich die Kosten so niedrig als möglich, weil es für meine Zwecke ausreicht, oder bin ich ohnehin bereit, etwas mehr auszugeben, wissend, dass das Mehr an Leistung erst später (vlt. auch nie) ausgenützt wird.

Aber die Grafikkarte würde ich echt überdenken. Dank ihrer extremen Sparsamkeit und dem guten DD Kühler von XFX passt sie gut in einen  HTPC. Aber aus Sicht eines Spielers wäre sie jetzt unter-, später überfordert.

Hier wäre es wirklich ratsamer, entweder so billig als möglich (vlt finden sich eine gebrauchte HD5770, GTX460 oder ähnliche) zu kaufen, oder, wie Herb schon meint, Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen. Die HD7850 kostet zwar 150% der HD7770, bietet aber auch 150% der Leistung. Und @FullHD wäre das schon der Unterschied zwischen "nicht wirklich spielbar" und "sehr gut spielbar"...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (20. Oktober 2012)

Also, es soll als absolute Obergrenze die 600€ festegelegt sein. Wenn ich den G680 auswähle, und eine 7850 verbaue bin ich drüber. Das ist das Problem. Aber die 7770 wird ja wohl ausreichen, um einfache Spiele zu spielen. Ich habe mit meiner 9800 GT Battlefield BC 2 auf Hoch gespielt, da sollte eine 7770 doch den LS schafenn bzw ein NfS Most Wanted oder was weis ich. Dazu kommt ja noch, dass der Bildschirm alles andere als Bombe ist.

Trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen, warum eine teurere Grafikkarte Sinn machen würde 

Zu SVD: Meinst du es ist wirklich sinnvoll, GraKas zu kaufen, die 2 Generationen alt sind? Auch wenn die noch ganz gut sind, die gehören doch in keinen guten Rechner rein, oder?

Trotzdem schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## svd (20. Oktober 2012)

Also, eine teuere Grafikkarte macht natürlich wirklich erst mit einem neuen Monitor Sinn, oder, wenn zB auf einem FullHD TV Gerät
gespielt werden soll. Die HD7770 packt 1680x1050 problemlos, aber darüber hinaus, geht ihr bald die Puste aus.
Zur Not könnte natürlich immer 720p hochskaliert werden. Mit (ggf. erzwungenem) Anti-Aliasing sähen alle Spiele genauso gut oder gar schöner aus, als auf den aktuellen Konsolen...

Och, und nur weil etwas neu ist, macht das nicht automatisch besser. (Ich seh das jährlich an den Azubis, die, gefühlt, immer langsamer werden...) So waren, bei AMDs Wechsel von der HD5 auf die HD6 Generation, die Nachfolgekarten durchwegs langsamer, oder höchstens gleich gut wie ihre direkten Vorgängerinnen.
Ie. "HD6850<HD5850", "HD6870<HD5870" und "HD6770=HD5770 (mit minimalen Updates). 
Natürlich war die neue Generation noch ein Stückl sparsamer als die alte. Neukäufer haben halt hingenommen, dass die neue Technik mit weniger Rohleistung erkauft worden ist.
(Und die Mittel- und Oberklassekarten der 5er Generation sind damals einfach nicht im Preis gesunken. )

Ob alte Karten in einen Rechner sollen, ist halt immer die Budget- und "Power pro Piepen" Frage.

Ich hab mir aber nochmal die Konfiguration angesehen... das Mainboard ist einfach zu teuer. Nimm lieber ein günstiges H61 Board für 40€.

Wieso? Bist du mit Intels "Tick-Tock" vertraut? 
Das "Tock" läutet die Einführung einer neuen Mikroarchitektur, das "Tick" eine strukturelle Verkleinerung der Bestehenden ein.

Jetzt, quasi Ende 2012, würde ich einen supergünstigen Sockel 1155 Prozessor nicht im Sinne kaufen, diesen später durch einen 1155er Core i5 zu ersetzen. 

Wieso? Nun, momentan befinden wir uns in einer "Tick" Phase. IvyBridge ist die Verkleinerung von SandyBridge von 32nm auf 22nm.

In der ersten Hälfte des kommenden Jahres ist der nächste "Tock" geplant, nämlich Intels "Haswell" Architektur.
Sollte der Leistungszuwachs genauso krass ausfallen, wie seinerzeit von Core2Duo auf SandyBridge, wird es nächstes Jahr wenig Sinn machen, beim Upgrade den Zwischenschritt SB/IB Core i5 zu machen, sondern direkt auf einen "vernünftigen" (ie. ~160€) Haswell umzusteigen...

Fakt ist der Pentium G860 ist einem Athlon X4 965BE ebenbürtig. Beide Prozessoren (und natürlich deren leistungsmäßig vergleichbaren Geschwister) reichen heute und morgen noch dicke für Spiele, solange diese GPU lastig sind und/oder primär für Konsolen entwickelt worden sind.

Wer sich also zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt einen möglichst billigen und trotzdem sehr guten Spielerechner zusammenbaut, was zum Glück ziemlich einfach ist, sollte bedenken, mit den S1155 bzw. AM3+ in quasi sterbende Sockel zu investieren. 
Spielen geht auch auf SB/IB Dualcores und Phenom IIs super, Core i5 bringt Vorteile, ist aber immer noch nicht zwingend notwendig, Bulldozer (mit ineffizient programmierten Spielen und Anwendungen) eh zum Vergessen.

Also kannst du eigentlich die Kosten für Mainboard und CPU so niedrig als möglich (bzw. sinnvoll) halten, dafür eine bessere Grafikkarte wählen, die den "kleinen" PC fit für FullHD macht. Diesen dann bis zuletzt auszureizen, um später gleich auf Haswell, oder gar erst den nächsten "Tick" (Broadwell) umzusteigen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (20. Oktober 2012)

Ok, danke für die ausführliche Antwort  Tick und Tock waren mir nicht bekannt ;D

Heißt das jetzt (auch in eigenem Interesse, habe noch Core2Duo), dass es weniger sinn macht für ~580€ ein Mainboard, einen i5 und Ram zu kaufen, als noch zu warten? Man kann ja theoretisch immer warten, wie du sagtest, auf den nächsten Tock, oder doch lieber auf den darauffolgenden Tick. Wann macht es Sinn zu warten und wann nicht? 


Viele Grüße

Henrik


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (20. Oktober 2012)

was ist mit der Konfiguration?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geht das Board zum beispiel mit den anderen Komponenten?

Viele Grüße


----------



## svd (20. Oktober 2012)

Also, das "Warten auf besseres" bezieht sich nur auf den Kauf von Einsteigersystemen (bis ca. 600€), die zum Zeitpunkt der Neuanschaffung und für die nähere Zukunft (vlt. 1-2 Jahre?) zwar immer genug Leistung bieten, aber natürlich eine kürzere "Lebensdauer" haben, bzw. architekturbedingte Nachteile, die nicht unendlich oft durch ein Grafikkartenupgrade kompensiert werden können.

Bei mir werkelt zB noch der Core2Quad Q9550 im Gehäuse, der auch etwa in die Leistungsklasse "Phenom II X4 965" fällt.

Die Nehalem Architektur (zB Lynnfield, später dann Clarkdale) habe ich komplett ausgelassen, SandyBridge ebenso.
Jetzt, mit IvyBridge, wäre der Unterschied viel deutlicher spürbar. (Im Prinzip hat schon der SB Core i3 schneller gerechnet als der stock Q9550...)

Da ich aber zB nur einen 1680x1050 Monitor angeschlossen habe, den aus Platzmangel und genereller Zufriedenheit nicht so schnell austauschen werde, reicht mir irgendwann ein Upgrade von der GTX275 (ca. HD6770 Klasse) auf vlt. eine HD7870/GTX660 (Ti), um
entweder mit allen Details flüssig genug, oder ohne Filter ab und zu VSync@120Hz zu spielen.
Sobald ich merke, dass die Minimum FPS, trotz starker Grafikarte, zu oft unter die 30fps rutschen, werde ich einen Systemtausch erwägen (oder nur noch Konsole spielen. ).

Also, solange du von der Zweikern Core Architektur auf einen IvyBridge Vierkerner umsteigst, ist das kein Problem. Dafür kannst du mit Sicherheit Haswell und Broadwell überspringen und erst bei Skylake oder Skymont gucken, wie's mit der Leistung aussieht. 

edit: Ja, die Zusammenstellung sieht ganz gut aus... beim Netzteil würde ich sicherheitshalber nochmal nachsehen, ob da auch PCIe 6-pin Anschlüsse dranhängen, welche die Grafikarte versorgen. Die HD7850 braucht einen. Ansonsten müsste mit (oft der Grafikkarte beiliegenden) Adaptern gearbeitet werden, was zwar meist problemlos geht... aber bei den günstigeren Netzteilen wäre ich einfach vorsichtiger.

edit 2: Ach ja, und natürlich kann später trotzdem ein SB/IB Core i5 nachgerüstet werden. Sinn macht das aber erst, wenn diese Prozessoren (evtl. gebraucht) deutlich unter 100€ kosten. Pentium + Core i5 sollen ja nicht mehr kosten, als wenn gleich Core i5 gekauft worden wäre.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (20. Oktober 2012)

Ok, dann bleibt es bei der Konfiguration, beim Netzteil schaue ich nochmal nach. Solange ihr sicher seid, dass ich am Mainboard alles anschließen kann (GraKa, alle Anschhlüsse des Gehäuses, wo stehen die eigentlich?, Netzwerkkarte u.s.w.)
Also nicht das das MB zu klein ist oder so 
Vielleicht nehme ich im Blick auf den schlechten Monitor doch nur die HD 7770, für meien Cousin reicht die eh 3 Mal. Für mich reicht die ja auch in 1920x1080


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2012)

Herb empfiehlt ja oft Thermaltake's Germany Serie. Das kleinste davon ist das "München", welches du in Betracht ziehen könntest.

Die Abstände und Anschlüsse etc. am Mainboard sind ja genormt. Da passt schon alles drauf. Ich hab aber letztes Mal nicht richtig geschaut. Das Mainboard hat gar keine PCI Slots mehr. Die WLAN Karte muss also für den PCIe x1 Slot sein.

Vom Frontpanel gehen ja Kabelstränge ins Innere, deren Enden du an die entsprechenden Stellen am Mainboard ansteckst. 
Wo genau, wird dir immer im Handbuch gezeigt.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Oktober 2012)

Ok, heißt das jetzt, dass die gewählte Netzwerkkarte nicht einzustecken ist? Das Munich werde ich wohl nehmen

Edit: Habe jetzt das ander MB genommen, das passt auf alle Fälle. So müsste die endgültige Konfiguration gehen, oder? Sorry wegen der GraKa, die 7770 muss für nen 12 Jährigen und Landwirtschaftssimulator einfach reichen 
8GB Ram damit alles flüssig läuft und dann wars das


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Oktober 2012)

Das wärs dann


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, hatte Probleme mit den Anhängen, konnte die nicht nachträglich in den Post einfügen. Hier ist die Konfiguration:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2012)

Oops, Doppelpost.


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du diesen WLAN Adapter von ASUS nimmst, kannst du eigentlich wieder das billigere Board auswählen.
Im untersten PCIe Slot platziert, hat die Grafikkarte bestimmt genug Platz zum Atmen.

Naja, mit 8GB läuft's halt nicht zwingend flüssiger, als mit nur 4GB.

Was du jetzt noch machen kannst, ist, auf geizhals.de die Komponenten einzeln zu suchen, von da aus auf HWV zu gehen und dann in den Warenkorb zu legen. Das sollte nochmal ein paar Euro sparen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Oktober 2012)

Ist es billiger von Geizhals das HWV Produkt auszuwählem, als direkt da? oder meinst du zum vergleichen?

Eine letzte Frage, hatte ich vergessen, das Gehäuse soll wohl ziemlich mies verarbeitet sein, hab ich gelesen. Könnt ihr mir ein gutes gehäuse um die 30€ empfehlen?

Aber schonmal vielen Dank bisher, besonders svd und Herbboy haben mal wieder super geholfen ))


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2012)

Es heißt, auf geizhals seien die Preise manchmal günstiger, die beim Einstig von dort dann von HWV übernommen werden.
Ausprobieren kann ja nicht schaden.  Wenn die Gesamtsumme gleich bleibt, ist es ja egal, wenn du die Bestellung aufgibst.

Das "3R System R480" oder das "Xigmatek Asgard II" sollen, für ihren Preis, in Ordnung sein.
Natürlich darfst du nicht die selbe Qualität und den Komfort eines doppelt so teueren Gehäuses erwarten.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Oktober 2012)

Ah Ok, das mit den Preisen teste ich mal. Es könnte aber auch sein, dass meine Tante mit der Liste zu ihrem örtlichen PC Fachmann geht, der da auch nochmal drüberschaut und die Teile bestellt und zusammenbaut, sie kennt sich halt wirklich nicht aus  

Wegen dem Gehäuse, was versteht man denn unter Komfort? Ich hab eins von Soprano, was denke ich ganz gut ist, aber was hat jetzt, blöd gefragt, ein günstiges Gehäuse nicht? Ist das die dicke der Wände, oder der Komfort beim einbauen von Komponenten? oder wie äußert sich das?

Viele Grüße

PS: Missverständniss: Das Gehäuse in der letzten Konfiguration wurde mir anstelle des vorherigen empfohlen, welches du als Empfehlung genannt hast  Da muss ich nochmal schauen


----------



## svd (21. Oktober 2012)

Ach so, naja, der Komfort beinhaltet, für mich, Dinge wie zB schraubenlose Arretierungen für Laufwerke und Erweiterungskarten, (teils) abnehmbare Festplattenkäfige (um Platz für extralange Grafikkarten zu machen), Aussparungen im Mainboardtray (um CPU Kühler auch bei installiertem Mainboard montieren zu können), breite Kanäle um beim Verlegen diverse Kabel verstecken zu können... so Kleinigkeiten halt, die eigentlich erst auffallen, wenn du sie öfter benützen musst.

Im Prinzip findest du vieles davon auch in den günstigsten Gehäusen schon. Um den Preis niedrig zu halten, wird dafür eben beim Material gespart.

Aber da dein Neffe ohnehin einen unkomplizierten PC braucht, spielt die Wahl des Gehäuses keine große Rolle. Da vermutlich auch Intels Standardkühler auf dem Prozessor bleibt, muss es nicht mal besonders breit sein. Interessant wäre eines mit vorinstallierten Lüftern, am besten je 1x 120mm vorne und hinten. Die werden zwar nicht die leisesten sein, aber für den Anfang ausreichend.
Und da man mit 12 noch so begeisterungsfähig ist... vlt. ist es cool, wenn's leuchtet oder ein Fenster hat.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Oktober 2012)

Ok, dann schau ich mal nach sowas 

Vielen Dank euch beiden für die ausführliche Hilfe, wegen meinen Wünschen wegen dem Aufrüsten starte ich demnächst noch was, denke ich


----------

